# equipment and plow trucks available in north jersey area



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

lost my plowing contract due to management change
i have 1 f150 1 f250 1 f350 2 skids and a tandem dump for snow removal
any one in need let me know


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah any pics? im in the market for an f150 and a f250.


----------



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

Not for sale to sub out


----------



## mmitchell (Jun 19, 2008)

*How far in North Jersey*

I have sites in the Lawrenceville, Hamilton area. Is this too far for you.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

mmitchell;1848088 said:


> I have sites in the Lawrenceville, Hamilton area. Is this too far for you.
> 
> Thank you,
> Mike


Yea that over 100 Miles from me ...thanks for the offer


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

pm me, ma have some work


----------



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

srl28;1848314 said:


> pm me, ma have some work


Can't seem to pm you ,,,,my cell 973 417 9595 or [email protected]


----------



## mkarr315 (Aug 15, 2011)

also looking for subs in Morris County, NJ - really looking for skids and loaders but trucks also. give me a call at 973-525-3241


----------



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

still avilable


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Where are you in north jersey?


----------



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

90plow;1862438 said:


> Where are you in north jersey?


Hopatcong willing to travel within an hour radius


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Willing to come to Queens?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Let's plan to meet up this coming week or weekend I live right in Roxbury. I have some work I may need help with in the area. Pm me your phone number. Thanks


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

I could use your 250 and 350. Pm me.


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Pics of your trucks? What model year F150/F250/F350


----------



## ACACIA Services (Nov 18, 2014)

I have plowing opportunities all over the state of NJ. Give me a call at 855-522-2242 or email me at [email protected].

- Carolyn


----------

